# Critique me riding an Icelandic horse.



## misskingraven (Mar 24, 2011)

So here I am riding my Icelandic horse, Fjolner.... it's in a treeless saddle, so I was having a hard time getting used to it (this is the first time I rode him in over a year, and I have been riding western not treeless)
Anyways, I hadnt ridden any horse in a couple of weeks, so I was not very used to riding... but please critique anything you see wrong with these pictures. He is gaited so it is different to ride than other horses. 
Sorry about the bad pictures, I was going to get more today but I forgot my camera!


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Try to keep your toes pointed forward. They fall out a bit. When your toes are pointed ahead, your lower leg is able to be in a more correct position than if your toes were pointed outwards.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Hells need to come back way more and your hands could be down a little. Other than that, good riding


----------



## IcePonyGoddess (Aug 24, 2011)

Your horse is beautiful!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Super cute horse. I know they can be hard to fit with a saddle and hard to sit at first. I have ridden them once and thought it was fun, but since my legs hung down below the tummy, it felt precarious. You look good. Dont' let the stirrup get so deep on your foot.


----------



## Maggie May (Oct 15, 2010)

I sort of agree with redape your feet look fine to me as in pointed slightly outward or forward or whatever. I don't think you should force your feet to point forward because that puts alot of stress on your body. My old instructor was always telling me to point my toes straight forward and when I got off my knees and ankels killed to the point I could hardly walk and I was only like 10. Other instructors we have had haven't really cared. You should point your toes where it is comfortable to you I don't mean they should be facing completely outward, but find a place inbetween perpendicular and parallel to the horse that feels comfortable to you.


----------



## Maggie May (Oct 15, 2010)

oh yeah and i agree with moving the stirrup up more to the ball of your foot but I understand I have a standardbred pacer that I ride and it can be really awkard riding a gaited horse until you get used to it.


----------



## fireandicehorse (Nov 21, 2020)

misskingraven said:


> So here I am riding my Icelandic horse, Fjolner.... it's in a treeless saddle, so I was having a hard time getting used to it (this is the first time I rode him in over a year, and I have been riding western not treeless)
> Anyways, I hadnt ridden any horse in a couple of weeks, so I was not very used to riding... but please critique anything you see wrong with these pictures. He is gaited so it is different to ride than other horses.
> Sorry about the bad pictures, I was going to get more today but I forgot my camera!


Where do you live? It looks beautiful there!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Thread closed

This is a thread from 2011.
The member is no longer active here so posting replies is inappropriate.


----------

